# Best Bear Baits ??



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

What do you find works best for you ??

Donuts ?

Corn with molasses ?

Sweet feed ?

Breads and oil ?

Candy ?

Cake ?

Beaver ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes to all of them. Bears are like people and have there favorite food. You can really see it when you have a sow with cubs come in. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Just make sure you double check the regs on what you can't use. There are certain things that will get you a ticket. Fruits like apples and pears comes to mind. Corn maybe another. I guess they don't want you feeding the deer.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

We always used cheap dog food with chocolate syrup poured over it up here.

The best "bait" we used and I'm not sure it's legal in MI ( probably not) was we hung a Mooses head about 15 ft up a tree. Mainly as a scent but we couldn't get the bears off it. My partner can tie a mean knot though cuz we didn't loose the head. Funniest thing I ever saw bear hunting


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

on a call said:


> What do you find works best for you ??
> 
> Donuts ? YES
> 
> ...


Bread and oil when I start a bait, then 100% sweets and oil in the sand around the pit.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

One year we tried a barrel of duck "parts" from the prior duck season. Bears didn't even touch it, so I'm not sure if beaver would work.

Over the last 17 years up here we have tried a lot but now we just stick to sweets. We also don't use a barrel, we just find a dead fall or an up ended root and pack it in. Then we cover it all with logs, thick limbs, etc.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I hunted SK one year, had a guide. They used lots of grain mixed with molasses but were topped with beaver caught in the winter.

Bear hammered it.

Not sure if they were after the beaver or grain...but i am guessing the later.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have had good luck with sweets and cheap dog food.I put grease around the bait site so they will walk thru it and track it thru the woods.I also use liquid smoke and anise ,and put them in a spray bottle and spray it in the surrounding trees.Then when I leave the site I use a drag rag made of burlap or a old towel soaked in grease and drag it back to the truck.Been working for years.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

This year I have been stocking up on grease. A mixture of bacon and hamburg. I am up to about 30 gallons. Putting it up in 2 gallon containers . I render it down to clean it and when it is coolish I treat it with vanilla or anise. 

My thought was to do as you did. Put around the site for tracking purposes. I might have to do the rag trick also. Perhaps take a couple mile walk through the woods.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Doing a bear burn when you start a site will get them in pretty quick. Take an old pan and camp stove to the spot, mix some sugar, jello, bacon, maple and cook it till there is smoke. Then smear the goop on trees in the area, they will show up.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

We have good luck with strawberry shampoo from the dollar store put it in a sprayer and spray it around your bait site.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Both good ideas.

I have tried the burn but never really saw results ?

Shampoo....hmmm...last year we used skunk essence. Just a dab here and there...that seemed be loud enough.

I wonder where you might find pure strawberry essence used in shampoos ??


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Make mine chocolate donuts.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Granola...

dog food soaked in old cooking oil

caramel....

muffins....


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Putting up donuts now. 

I am thinking of trying to find a resource for grains.


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

dognuts with carmal poured over


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

The past 2 years that we have went to canada we used alot of sweets an old cooking grease dumped on logs an they would tear it up pretty good. We also used half hickory liquid smoke am half water in a spray bottle an sprayed it around on the trees up high to spread the smell an cover up any of our scent that we brought in with us, but good luck with what ever you try.


----------

